# Houston Loses to Connecticut AGAIN



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

How often has that happened? An eastern conference team beating the Comets twice in one season?

They had no energy what so ever.... I watched Channel 51's broadcast over the internet. Lisa Malosky is TERRIBLE. The other guy Jeff Haggerdorn is pretty good. I enjoyed listening to their babble during commercial time outs.

Van was pissed... what is going on with the Comets. Twice this season they have had two loses in a row. VERY unusual. How bad is Swoopes hurt, does anyone know? 

Sorry... random thoughts here. Just a little shocked about this one.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Oh my GOD, please dont remind me. What the hell was up with 51 tonight? Lisa Malosky should just stick with the Rockets with Calvin and Bill. Tina Thompson had an outstanding night. Too bad for Sheryl Swoopes though. Sports here in Houston come on in about...15 min. Van Chancellor should be beside himself with the Comets performance. How can they loose to a team like Connecticut? Connecticut. Im starting to question whether or not the Comets are going to playoffs this year. I could have freaking cried after I saw that game!! ugh!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Oh my GOD, please dont remind me. What the hell was up with 51 tonight? Lisa Malosky should just stick with the Rockets with Calvin and Bill. Tina Thompson had an outstanding night. Too bad for Sheryl Swoopes though. Sports here in Houston come on in about...15 min. Van Chancellor should be beside himself with the Comets performance. How can they loose to a team like Connecticut? Connecticut. Im starting to question whether or not the Comets are going to playoffs this year. I could have freaking cried after I saw that game!! ugh!!


I have to admit, I am shocked. Swoopes and Coop both being out hurts... and Tina can't carry the team alone. They need to get healthy and get their act together quick... I predicted them to get number 5 this year and I am looking bad!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Please don't make me cry. I'm glad I have 3 days to regroup from this otherwise....let's just say you wouldn't have heard from me again.




~Stacie Scott~


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Supporting Cast for Houston needs to STEP UP*

Houston's supporting cast perhaps needs to get selfish or do something. STEP UP!! Van brought the new faces in for a purpose and for the last two games they've been invisible. The turnovers hurt too! What the heck here? Come on Comets!!!!!:upset:


----------

